# Pine Island Flats boat



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Best flats boat for the Pine Island Sound area? I've been looking at Sterling TR7, Action Craft 1720, Hewes 16, Maverick MA 17, Ranger Ghost 173. The boat has to be under 18ft, I'd like it to reach atleast 40mph, and i live bait fish a lot. I dont mind getting sprayed a bit, but dont want to pee blood when i get home. What do you guys think?


----------



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a 2007 Sterling TR7 and absolutely love it. you will get wet a little bit on a choppy day but down in Pine Island it should be great. Two big livewells work great also. you may want to look into getting one with a 70 HP. I have a Merc 60 HP Four Stroke and she goes about 30-35


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Add a Beavertail Vengeance to that list. It'll meet all your requirements except for getting you wet. I fish the Pine Island area out of a BT3 which is an identical hull but with a different deck and cockpit setup. It's hands down the driest boat I've ever run and I've fished off of every boat you listed. If you're in the neighborhood and want to take a free test ride just PM me or give me a call.


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been looking at a few sterlings with 90hp yamahas. Those things should be able to hit 40. And I will deff check out BT, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I fish pine island sound all of the time in my Mitzi Skiff. It can get really bumpy in the sound. If I could get any boat around this area i would either get a Lake and Bay 17 or a Maverick 18 both go over 40mph float shallow and have good size live wells. I don't know how the lake and bay customer service is but I know Maverick has good service. Also, a lot of people that have lake and bay's here love them and they are a great ride in chop I have found from personal experience. If you have an unlimited budget (around 40-60k's) I would definitely look into a lake and bay 21'. Great boats, Fast, Handle Chop Great, Same draft as the Hewes 16 and just great all around for the area.. my .2


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

you sound like an egret man. Nothing rides like an egret - smooth as butter and bone dry. Can be poled, but not the best for that, but nothing rides like it. Cruisng at 40 is no problem, and most of them top out between 50 to 55mph with a 150.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

take a look at the new copperhead by ankona boats.you cant BEAT the price.VERY nice boat for the money!!!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

ran the copperhead in pine island for a year , Can run it anywere you want , on windy days hug the bushes....Any of the above boats would be fine.


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, I like the Lake and Bay 17, but it doesn't seem to have a lot of storage. Egret is beautiful but way outta my price range. I've checked out the copperheads, nice boats. There are tons of options out there, it'll drive a guy crazy.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 1720 for sale, which has been run for the past 10 years and now has 1400 hrs on it. It will outperform all the boats mentioned in a general statement, yes 1 of the other boats may be a little drier or float a little more shallow. But as for all around It will beat them hands down, it will run 50mph with the 130 and float in a true 7"-7.5", it rides great in a chop and is dry. And by no means am I trying to sell you my boat.


----------



## sageman (Sep 8, 2011)

Take a look at both the 18 Shipoke and the Abaco 16.
chris


----------



## actionc (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an older 1736 A/C 1985 with an 1985 140 johnson.I had it out a couple of weeks ago in the 20 mph winds with all the chopp with 3 people in the boat and never once did we get sprayed . topped out at 49'1 on gps and cruised at 40. I have been on a lake & bay in the same water and it was a wet and bumpy ride . but he could run a little faster due to having more Hp. Ther was a used Ac for 5800 on CL


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

ECC Fury.....I have a Vantage and ECC simply makes an awesome skiff.


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

I would look at the new carbon fiber flats edition by Pelican Flats Boats...I hear they are pretty sick.


----------



## nleblancski (May 17, 2010)

Here is one that might interest you.
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/2754895015.html


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats seems like a realllly low price on that sterling, prob a ton of hours considering its a guide boat, but thanks for keeping me in mind! And yes i love ECC. I am actually thinking about the caimen, I've grown quiet obsessed with them, I need to stop by the shop and check things out. Anyone think the caimen would work? I've heard only great things about these boats, but the narrow hull makes me a bit nervous.. i have some unstable people i fish with haha.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Making note of these for future referral... Wow - I counted almost 14 types of boats here - that makes for some good shopping!


----------

